# Kayak Trip 2013!



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Alright its game on! I head out tomorrow after class for the 14 hour drive down to Grand Isle La! This is going to be a 2 week extravaganza, on the prowl for big bull reds, specs, and other types of fish. I also plan on making a few trips out to the oil rigs, 5-10 miles off shore to get into some larger fish like some yellows, kings, and some other fish that may be able to take me for a ride! 

I have picked up some heavier gear for the oil rig runs, like 2, 8 ft trolling rods, a cheap Okuma level wind( which I expect/hope to blow up in my hands!) and a Shamano Cardiff 400( which I dont want to blow up, but am sure could happen just as easy). But fishing reds seems a lot like bass fishing to be honest, except for popping corks, so GAME ON! 

Along with that I have been talking with some people from http://www.bckfc.org/forum.php and will be meeting up with a members from that site throughout the 2 weeks. I will also be joining in on a red fish tourney they are having mid-way through the trip. 

I plan taking a lot of pictures, and videos, and doing some editing when I get back. Like last year I will try to post daily reports on the adventures of the Buckeye down in SEC territory.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like a blast man! Have fun!

Those poppin corks work for largemouth too. I caught a few last year using a swim bait on a jig behind one.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow. The redfish are cool and all but OIL RIGS off shore in a kayak sweet. Someone get this guy a "Man Award". Sounds awesome, can't wait to see some pics.
Goodluck, hope you have tight lines and great weather!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like my dream trip. Once I am done with school, I want to move to Florida. Nothing like being surrounded by water with such a diverse set of waters to fish. 

Good luck and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do they have dorado down there? They're at the top of my list for fish I want to catch, they just look amazing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Do they have dorado down there? They're at the top of my list for fish I want to catch, they just look amazing.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Pretty sure dolphin can be caught all through the gulf, and up along the gulf stream. I know we got out outta Morehead City on a charter when I was in the Core, along with Wahoo, now thats a good figthing fish!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well catch a big bull and take a bunch of pics for me, have a blast.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Have fun and be safe!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm jealous. Wear them out. Be safe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! I love fishing the Gulf.....There is a kayak club in Panama City, one of the founding members has her own kayak/SUP board guide service..."Captain Linda"....they are crazy down there.....they paddle several miles offshore and bottom fish for sharks and I have seen some footage of them hooking into sailfish in kayaks! crazy stuff...

Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good luck Larry. I presume you'll be back in time for the Crappie event at Indian Lake. Go get em!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Larry, if you hook into a big one, and the compass starts pointing south, just cut your line, I need a river partner this summer.



> Ernest Hemingway, _The Old Man and the Sea_: He held the line against his back and watched its slant in the water and the skiff moving steadily to the North-West.
> 
> This will kill him, the old man thought. He can&#8217;t do this forever. But four hours later the fish was still swimming steadily out to sea, towing the skiff, and the old man was still braced solidly with the line across his back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Go get 'em, Larry!!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Let me know who your going with met up with few guys from there at the kbf tournament. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for that, streamstalker! --Tim


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Let me know who you meet up with I fished with few guys from there when I was at the kbf open 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Well starting out good. Drive shaft broke in Mississippi .... Sigh. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Trips fucked cracked transmission fucked up drive shaft .. Sigh at least i got some good wet dreams out of it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang, that totally sucks. I would be fuming. Sorry to hear of your misfortune.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Larry.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hang in there, sorry about the bad luck.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

That's too bad. I imagine your the last guy anyone is going to want to cross for a few days. Not the worst that could happen but I bet it sure feels like it. Sorry to hear it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

